# Red Led1 Light Keeps Blinking Steadily In Ac Unit



## brockly (Jul 26, 2006)

I tried resetting my AC as described in previous posts, but no luck. I don't see a reset switch. I unplugged the AC power from the outside, removed the battery cables , flipped the breaker waited 10 minutes and reconnected the battery, reconnected the AC outside and flipped the breaker back on.....same results, blinking red LED on the circuit board. Operational and furnace lights work properly. Emergency furnace works properly, but don't need it in 98* heat. Microwave works properly, so I know power is ok. Any thoughts?

Brockly


----------



## brockly (Jul 26, 2006)

Sounds like this was a problem that nobody has encountered. I noticed my microwave wouldn't pop popcorn but would heat something up, thought it was just a DUD bag of pop corn, so thinking I may have in inside AC wiring issue was ready to take to the dealer, so I tightened up the nuts on the battery posts, put the cover back on, and went in and tried it again. same problem, so I said let me try the fan..... THE FAN WORKED! ok so let me put it back in Cool Mode IT WORKED! I am completely baffled.

brockly


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats and Welcome brockly!
Winchester, KY here.

I suggest you unplug the trailer and take the cover off of your converter.
Look inside and tighten up all the screws that are holding the wires inside.
some of the connections inside can get loose and cause all kinds of weird problems including fire.
Others have complained of the AC not working right and things like that.
Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

brockly said:


> Sounds like this was a problem that nobody has encountered. I noticed my microwave wouldn't pop popcorn but would heat something up, thought it was just a DUD bag of pop corn, so thinking I may have in inside AC wiring issue was ready to take to the dealer, so I tightened up the nuts on the battery posts, put the cover back on, and went in and tried it again. same problem, so I said let me try the fan..... THE FAN WORKED! ok so let me put it back in Cool Mode IT WORKED! I am completely baffled.
> 
> brockly


My AC unit has a red LED blinking light all the time when it is on, if for some reason the compressor does not start or you loose ac power that it takes 3 minutes for the compressor to come back on.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

I also have the red LED light on in the AC. I use it as a target at night if I have to adjust the temp with the remote. AC is working fine just vibrates a little more than usual when the compressor kicks on and stays on. I have an appt. scheduled to get that checked out with some other warranty issues.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Now I have to ask a really dumb question.....

Are you pulling enough amps to kick on the AC motor or fully rev the microvave? If you are plugged in at home on a 15 amp circuit, and with all of the draw on the power grids right now, are you pulling enough juice to fully run you system.

Just my $.02 and just trying to help!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I know this is going to sound strange but with the temp turned down to say 68 and the remote pointed at the A/C unit when you pushed the button did you hear the beep? Kirk


----------



## brockly (Jul 26, 2006)

After thinking it has something to do with the red light blinking, I found out that from the posts that the red light blinks on all systems, its just hidden under your filters, so if you can't see it.....cleam your filters. Finally after it came back on yesterday ( after resetting and flipping the breaker a couple of times)....We measured the voltage coming into the main breaker with the AC on today......105v....not good, shut the AC off....115v. My power cord is not big enough to handle the load for the camper. Will have to get a bigger one.

Thanks to all



aplvlykat said:


> Now I have to ask a really dumb question.....
> 
> Are you pulling enough amps to kick on the AC motor or fully rev the microvave? If you are plugged in at home on a 15 amp circuit, and with all of the draw on the power grids right now, are you pulling enough juice to fully run you system.
> 
> ...


You 2 pennies where correct in a sense. The breaker has 3 positions, on, off and kicked, I needed to set it to off then unhook batt cables and then turn it back on and plug to AC again. Once i did that it started working again....however when we measure the voltage coming in while Air conditioner was running....105. So I need a bigger Power Cord as my outlet is running on a 20amp breaker, but the cord was rated at 15

Thanks
Brockly


----------



## brockly (Jul 26, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Congrats and Welcome brockly!
> Winchester, KY here.
> 
> I suggest you unplug the trailer and take the cover off of your converter.
> ...


Glad to see there is some local outback owners here in Central KY


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just so everyone knows the red LED just tells you that there is 12vdc to the control board.


----------

